# Script CGI avec python



## marsu15 (18 Mars 2010)

Salut tout le monde!
Je fais de la programmation python à l'université. Malheureusement les ordis de la fac sont complètement pourrave (et sous windows). Du coup j'utilise mon MacBook.
Au prochain cours, nous verrons l'utilisation de python en cgi. Bien évidemment les profs ont expliqué la façon d'utiliser tout ça, que pour windows.
J'aimerais donc savoir comment configurer le mac, pour pouvoir faire des scripts cgi...
Help!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Mars 2010)

Trop dur une recherhe sur le net ?    

http://flangy.com/dev/webnotes/osx-apache-python.html


----------



## tatouille (20 Mars 2010)

marsu15 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde!
> Je fais de la programmation python à l'université. Malheureusement les ordis de la fac sont complètement pourrave (et sous windows). Du coup j'utilise mon MacBook.
> Au prochain cours, nous verrons l'utilisation de python en cgi. Bien évidemment les profs ont expliqué la façon d'utiliser tout ça, que pour windows.
> J'aimerais donc savoir comment configurer le mac, pour pouvoir faire des scripts cgi...
> Help!



1) depuis python import cgi et autre lib plus avance declare le bang avec la version approprie

2) du coter apache ou autre http server declarer un handler qui pointe sur le script

3) chmod 755 le script, que cela soit du python ou du tartempion ca fonctionne pareil, marsu tu n'es pas tres eveillé comme petit

4) on ne fait pas de cgi surtout quand on est un kido, c'est pas fait pour les enfants, a cause de bien de problemes concernant la securite et autre static content,  un common gateway interface script tourne dans le meme espace que la session du server, a savoir root sous Unix-Like, les kido ne savent pas corriger cela et encore moins tes profs qui sont encore colles dans le debut des 90's, on ne fait pas de CGI en 2010, ou a part quand on est tres tres grand et que l'on a pas le choix et on a _mûrement réfléchi_ avant.

5) si tu veux faire tourner une appli python avec apache -> http://code.google.com/p/modwsgi/


----------



## grumff (21 Mars 2010)

Vous fatiguez pas, on lui a déjà répondu là bas : http://forum.mac4ever.com/script-cgi-avec-python-t51623.html
Je l'ai dis, c'est la nouvelle tendance, on post sur tous les forums c'est plus sur. =)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h45 ----------




tatouille a dit:


> on ne fait pas de cgi surtout quand on est un kido, c'est pas fait pour les enfants, a cause de bien de problemes concernant la securite et autre static content,  un common gateway interface script tourne dans le meme espace que la session du server, a savoir root sous Unix-Like, les kido ne savent pas corriger cela et encore moins tes profs qui sont encore colles dans le debut des 90's, on ne fait pas de CGI en 2010, ou a part quand on est tres tres grand et que l'on a pas le choix et on a _mûrement réfléchi_ avant.


Oui enfin là c'est pour la fac hein, c'est toujours bien de savoir comment ça marche.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Mars 2010)

Non moi j'ai oublié et grand bien m'en fasse, je ne compte plus jamais refaire de cgi tout pourri, maintenant mes applications web je me les fait en Java, faut pas déconner.


----------

